# Friends? D:



## Little Kiyo (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey, I just want to get to know more furs out there, please add me on MSN, or Yahoo.

Yahoo : arcthecollie@yahoo.com
MSN : dddstephen13@gmail.com


----------



## MayDay (Dec 31, 2008)

Little Kiyo said:


> Hey, I just want to get to know more furs out there, please add me on MSN, or Yahoo.
> 
> Yahoo : arcthecollie@yahoo.com
> MSN : dddstephen13@gmail.com


 
Heh, same here. I've been trying to get more fur friends, seeing most of my msn contacts so far are friends IRL. 
*Picks you up and sticks you on my msn contact list ^^
I'm blueice-95@hotmail.com btw.


----------



## Little Kiyo (Dec 31, 2008)

I got your invite, common, let the invites rain upon me!!!


----------



## MagicLocket (Jan 1, 2009)

Yea, I'd like to get to know people...
But because I haven't been on the computer in like. FOREVER. And I'm fairly new to the fandom...I wouldn't know what to chat about ;3;...


----------

